# Terrova Prop Spinning (Round 2)



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

Need to really look at the broken one. Corrosion would be my guess, but who knows. I suspect they are designed to fail before the motor locks up from hitting or wrapping something. Like a fuse in an electrical circuit. Just carry 2.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

When I got my Eliminator prop nut, I pulled the prop and pin, coated everything with Tef-Gel and put it back together. Trying to minimize corrosion. That's not an area that gets a lot of attention when washing the boat off.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

The only thing that comes to mind.... are you possibly over-tightening that prop nut? I'm running a Terrova and have had more than a few times when I had to remove the prop to be able to remove fishing line - and all I ever do is hand tighten the factory prop nut. Is that some sort of after market nut on your TM?


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

mwolaver said:


> Need to really look at the broken one. Corrosion would be my guess, but who knows. I suspect they are designed to fail before the motor locks up from hitting or wrapping something. Like a fuse in an electrical circuit. Just carry 2.


It was practically brand new!



jay.bush1434 said:


> When I got my Eliminator prop nut, I pulled the prop and pin, coated everything with Tef-Gel and put it back together. Trying to minimize corrosion. That's not an area that gets a lot of attention when washing the boat off.


Yep, greased it up really good.



lemaymiami said:


> The only thing that comes to mind.... are you possibly over-tightening that prop nut? I'm running a Terrova and have had more than a few times when I had to remove the prop to be able to remove fishing line - and all I ever do is hand tighten the factory prop nut. Is that some sort of after market nut on your TM?


Bob, I have a TH Marine G-Force Eliminator prop nut installed.

TH Marine G-Force Eliminator


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Looked at that neat looking prop nut.... and thought that might just be the reason you're breaking pins... You should take a look at mine the next time you stop by... It's all zinc and hasn't had the slightest issue with breaking prop pins...


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

On another note is the improved performance with the eliminator obvious?


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

lemaymiami said:


> Looked at that neat looking prop nut.... and thought that might just be the reason you're breaking pins... You should take a look at mine the next time you stop by... It's all zinc and hasn't had the slightest issue with breaking prop pins...


Had the stock prop nut on the first time the pin failed




Drifter said:


> On another note is the improved performance with the eliminator obvious?


Seems quieter with less vibration.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

I run an eliminator prop nut on my bass boat trolling motor. Ive had it on several. It does seem to quieten the trolling motor by reducing vibrations.

I put one on my aluminum boat that I use in salt water and noticed real quick that the salt seemed to attack the nut. Had to use a pipe wrench to get it off at just 3 or 4 days on the water. I went back to the sacrificial anode style for salt water use.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

DBStoots said:


> Took the TH Marine Eliminator Prop nut off and tried to remove the prop. It was a little hard to do so--tapping gently with a rubber mallet got it off.





lemaymiami said:


> The only thing that comes to mind.... are you possibly over-tightening that prop nut? - and all I ever do is hand tighten the factory prop nut.


IMHO Sounds like the issue?


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

iMacattack said:


> IMHO Sounds like the issue?


Could be, but I had the stock prop nut on the first time it happened.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I don't think the two incidents are related. The first was most likely "normal" failure. Due to either corrosion and/or the prop bumping something and breaking. 

I spun a prop on my Minn Kota a couple years ago that was due to hitting bottom. But it was not immediate. I hit an oyster bed pretty hard on a previous trip and thought it would have broken the pin but didn't. Then on the next trip as I was running full tilt against the tide in a channel it finally let go. 

Your second failure sounds like a overtightened nut with that fancy prop nut. The good news is the sacrificial pin is doing it's job. Just at an inopportune time.


----------



## Darkside (Oct 11, 2019)

I believe that fancy prop nut is made by the same people that can't build jack plates. Just sayin'😁


----------



## jasonrl23 (Jul 27, 2009)

iMacattack said:


> Your second failure sounds like a overtightened nut with that fancy prop nut. The good news is the sacrificial pin is doing it's job. Just at an inopportune time.


I have an inch pounds screw driver. Amazing how little effort is needed to hit the 25 to 35 inch pounds called for on the prop but.


----------

